# Introducing Cupcake (and Gingerbread)



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I apologize for quality in advance. This is all mobile/snapchat shenanigans. Cupcake is Border CollieXsomethingbiggerandstockier (probably). Ginger was down as a GSDXLab and I can see that pretty well honestly.



Gotcha day was April 10 of this year, wow she was so tiny. The Cake was only 16~ pounds then.



In the first week of having her, I don't remember where we were going. She is pretty good about the car, but she drools like nobody's business and will eventually get nauseous in a stop and go situation.



Wow what a punk on the car ride home. She is too big to fit like that now 



The end of the first week here, chilling with Angus (RIP). He was not very amused haha.



First decent pic of the Bread I've found. This was in the beginning of June (7~months). She is roughly 50 pounds but she could be heavier at this point. 



Still in June, chilling together happily. Probably after destroying something because honestly? They are zoomies and wrestling and barking 500000% of the time.



Cupcake is a Ranger's dog through and through! (June)


Now in July and judging you (45 pounds at last weigh in, probably 50 now)



Kinda sorta showing off her spotty body and FI's hands and arm count as scale...totally!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dogs are cute! I like their names too.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Very beautiful dogs!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

They're beautiful and, heck yes, I love the names.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

My neighbor has a BC/pyr or Burmese or something else big, stocky, and fluffy mix. He is the BEST dog. Such a sweety. His face reminds me a lot of Cupcake's! Such a pretty girl.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are all too cute.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Cupcake and Gingerbread also take internet treats in place of compliments  haha jk, thanks, they really are great dogs. 

I'm wondering how much bigger either of them are going to get at this point. Maybe just get taller and/or fill out? Ginger hasn't gotten noticeably bigger in her time with us, but I know she's had to have grown (collar and harness adjustments). 

I love all the Pyr's I've met, but I think I'd want to pass on a BCxPyr for now  She might just be a mutty mutt with prominent Border Collie--coloring aside, she gives the "stare" and crouch they are known for and has exhibited more generic herding behaviors-nipping heels and picks up things quick. She is very vocal in play and when bored (aka demanding) or when the zoomies are on, but I'm not sure if that's typical for Border Collies to be so vocal? (God the amount of expression in her groans and whines, let alone her looks make her such a dramatic dog, but I love it).

Ha, I keep harping on about the Cake, but I'm just smitten. I love Gingerbread just as much, she's just less our dog and more FI's parent's dog that we happen to live with? That probably sounds callous, but I'm not sure how else to word it. I think part of it is that the Bread is just more straightforward? I have less to say or speculate about. But some of what I love about Ginger is her simplicity (not to say she is a less complex individual) but she just has a different energy? More happy. I think it's the Lab in her.

Sorry about the novel


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a LGD/Herder and to be quite honest with you I would rather be skinned alive and rolled in salt than own another one. That he's a GSD rather than a BC doesn't... really help much. He is a seriously *hard* dog. I love him intensely and he's taught me a lot, but he makes me tired.

Honestly, the real definition of a BC is that it works like a BC. If you'll ever really know is debatable, but it probably doesn't really matter. Out of curiosity, just how big is she?

*eta* I read. ...You know 50lbs is big for a female BC at 7 months but not totally INSANE. Probably a mix, but who knows. My guess would lean more toward lab, but honestly from what I'm seeing BC genetics tend to really, really show.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

they are really pretty! im not gonna judge you, roxie is an amazing dog but shes the type to sleep all day and spend her time peeing on things by herself at the dog park so i also dont have much to say  she seems to e unimpressed all the time...


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

@Kayota sometimes I think it's our dog's job to look unimpressive and judge haha

@CptJack measured Cupcake just now and she is about 21-21 1/2 inches at the shoulders (she was a bit wiggly). I'm unversed in dog weight/heights, but she seems really stocky. Her legs seem a lot shorter and thicker compared to Ginger, despite being similar height (the tape measure was too scary for Ginger and she was having none of it). So I'm not sure if she'll stay stocky or get taller given Cupcake's age. I guess we'll see!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally got around to uploading something more recent!

Gingerbread hasn't really changed. Some minor color variations in the face. Cupcake has gotten a little taller and heavier, but mainly spottier on her legs and snout. No official weight in for either one (though they'll be in for shots soon) but Cupcake now sets off the airbag sensor. I think that means she is at 60lbs? 



Cupcake in profile, showing off her Halloween bandanna made for her by Grandma 



Looking to see why Grandma is trying to take her rope away. Or just what the noise coming from the human is about and if it will result in treats.



Unimpressed Cupcake with Ginger lurking in the background.



Hi! What do you want? Leave me alone.



Gingerbread lives a hard life

(cont'd)


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

What a derp. Yes, she did pull up on it, exactly like that. With fantastic results. 



She is always interested in something if I'm holding it. And in cleaning it. Chow hound I swear. Combine that with curiosity/a need to be into something and I now have to buy almost an entire new set of shoes.



Why won't you let me in, Mommy? That's not very nice.


Well, I was gonna put more but Photobucket is "down for maintenance" so I'll just give you what I can. And be back later.

EDIT: More photo(s)



Gingerbread wanted to chew the paper. But first she had to get me to stop reading it.

Any thoughts on breed? We were pondering Aussie instead of BC, but they are fairly similar as far as I know. Not familiar enough to say between the two. I'm personally still leaning toward BCxLab, but wouldn't be shocked by BCxAussieXLab or BCxAussie. I just think there is something in there mellowing out the "intensity" I was expecting for a BC. Or she is just on the lower end and I have a high tolerance for destruction/zoomies caused by boredom when she and Ginger aren't wrestling. She LOVES to chew and destroy squeaky toys and bones/bullysticks/antlers.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I now have a Nikon D3200! First DSLR and pretty exited. So more photos for everyone. Loads more than are going to be uploaded but sorting and naming is a pain 


Ginger says hey, what's up? From the couch. She was surprisingly chill with me sticking a weird sounding machine up in her face.


The Cake also says hi. And one million photos probably went into this because she kept looking away.


Slowed down the shutter speed (1/30 maybe, too lazy to check) tons for this as the room was dimly lit. It surprised me. Someone is camera shy.


Blurry but look at the derp, it is strong


What do you want?


I might actually be a Border Collie~ playing fetch


I am pretty and radiant~

(contd)


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Easily one of my favorites. Even Bread in the background makes me laugh.


Continuing work on their project. Yeah, the hole keeps getting dug up everything it's filled in. Whoops.


Midair. Woo.


This dog is like a coil. Or a machine I swear. Might even be muscles somewhere 


Because the face.


Who doesn't love tongue?


Because we all love rocks.

(contd)


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

OK I think I'm ready to go inside now especially because you won't quit stalking me Mom.


I am a majestic pony coming to my human! (Seriously what is that though??)


For the tail. That is getting ridiculous.


Someone is an ankle biter.


Bitey face!

Thanks for looking


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

They are so gorgeous and congrats on the new camera! I look forward to photospam!

And wow, Cupcake is...wider than I realized. Also her tail is impressively awesome!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

More photospam coming your way  Went to the dog park and tested out the 55-200mm lens.

Wider as in shoulder-chest-shoulder or big-boned? (Or other?) Yeah the earlier pictures either don't quite capture her or are in awkward growing phases (Well she probably is still a little awkward, but mostly there).

First random other dogs:


Very happy fetch!

Wider fetch with some background puppies

Some sort of pointer I guess? He could _move._

Boxer plus derpcake

Chocolate lab!

Her name was Holly and she was awesome. Sorry butt only.

Gypsy look-a-like!


Ok I lied. Found Holly+standard poodle and my two idiots.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Chase!! If only they were a little closer together  Still, great practice for action shots.



Someone was thirsty. Someone is ALWAYS thirsty.



Bonus doodle.



Butt sniffing triangle. Doodle, Ginger, Wolfhound mix (per the owner).



Because small children and dogs and dog butt.



I love trains.



You are not in focus 



Am I dog or a spring?


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

A lab and their water bowl. True love?



Table fighting?



Slobbercake. Majestic even when gross  (Almost a BC? Might be just me but the movement feels like it could be).



Coming for you.



She likes the wall. (and jumping on the picnic tables but, ya know).



For the bonus red husky!



Bonus background derp



Time to go!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing. Your pups look like so much fun!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks d_ray! Sometimes I think they are too much fun.

This covers two trips to the dog park. First, see random dogs!

Pretty Aussie mix girl (my best guess)


Here is a different angle of her.


I've dubbed thee kangaroo dog.


Pretty chocolate poodle I think it's a girl.


A smaller Great Dane. (There is a really big black male that comes, I'll have to see if I have a pic.)


A really big boy who kept eluding me! He had yellow/golden eyes and I'm just trying to figure out what he is. German ShepherdxHuskyxsomething for that color?




Have a lab!


And a lab puppy!


A husky pair, I think. I'm not sure if the black and white is a wooly husky or a malamute?


More to come~


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

More randoms incoming and then my trouble makers. Would y'all rather have a separate "random dog park dogs" thread? (Or I could spam the random pics thread I guess lol).

Look at that scruffy doggy!!


Profile of a dobie. Brown and red? Or dilute? I'm not sure, I'm not very good with coat colors.


Jake the golden and the same dobie.


Same red husky as earllier.


Different golden, same dobie.


Sorry if this is dobie heavy but look at that tongue!


Someone is attempting launch.


Awkward photo but taken for scale. Welshie maybe? Some sort of spaniel for sure. She seemed so tiny.


More husky!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like I've had more sitting around than I thought. Dogs incoming! And nope, I'm in none of these myself.

Because I just like this shot:


Pretty pittie girl!


Fetching is popular at the park, even if it's not with your dog.


Last non-CrimsonAccent dog, brindle!


Ok I lied, I found this almost Pip dog. Maybe a PipxSquash hybrid??


Ok, this is at our house so I lied again. I caught Cupcake mid-yawn.


Basically Ginger's favorite mode of transportation. Only could've been improved if her head was out the window.


Techinically better than the next one focus wise. This perfectly captures her derp.


Gingerbread in essence.


Cutting in over the golden from earlier. Everyone loves the fountain!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Last post for now I think.

This may capture their relationship perfectly:


It was very sunny. She's not normally a very squinty dog.


Lots of tongue and I have no idea what Cake is doing with her face.


Gingerbread tongue. I think she secretly wants the butt. I'm too lazy to crop.


Wow my dogs do not look hot with squint. Nope.


This also might be the most accurate Cupcake photo yet. She is SUCH a messy drinker. And enjoy some scale I guess. I reallyreallyreally like this one though.


Not quite as good as above, but maybe a better scale pic.


Someone is annoyed at being cut off.


Look at these two~


Ok I apparently need to make one more post.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

last post good god i have so many photos

Just sniffin'


Another one I just really like.


You can actually see her eyes! And the expression just makes me giggle a bit.


Overexposed but no access to editing software ATM. She's sunbathing 


Serious run.


Happy run!


Honestly don't remember what she was doing. Probably about to chase.


My little model. 


Weird running shot that is poorly framed!


Thanks for looking if you managed to wade through all that!


----------



## ttkmart (Dec 19, 2014)

Your dogs are so cute and their name is cool


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks! I know I'm biased but I really think they've grown up into beautiful dogs


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Took some pictures today in the yard cause why not?


Gingerbread was running around barking for most of these. She was momentarily distracted but something flying around. Bird? Bug?




Hey! The neighbor's dog is out!!


Meditating?


Because lol.



Batdog in action once again.


I was very very happy with this. It's a challenge to get her eyes. Happy she let me get so close.


I want to know what's up with this baby fine hair behind her ears. Is that common?


Plotting.

A few more to come.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Here we go!



Slightly better view of her body.



Where did Ginger go?



Maybe I should print this. I like it.



Smile!



Also one of my favorites.



Action!!





Her fur is so thick! And... semi-long? Is there a name for that coat type?



Stealing a stick!



I'm better than you pose.

Thanks for looking as always.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous! Also, great shots!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs - and I hear you on the challenge of making eyes show up!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome pics! I love the dog park ones. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Both of your dogs are gorgeous but I have a huge crush on Ginger. I love her tail and her white legs.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

@itsjustmebre Thanks for the compliment! I like to think I'm getting better at this, but I still have a long way to go. But practice makes perfect, right? 

@CptJack I think black/dark dogs just live to be difficult when it comes to photos. If I'd suck it up and buy a editing program I'd also probably make my life easier. But right now I have access at college during the semester, so...

@jade5280 I'm glad someone likes them  I sometimes wonder if I'll uncover an owner at that park as someone on DF on accident but no luck so far haha. We've had nothing but rain and freezing weather so no dog park visits lately  We might brave the mess this weekend though!

@d_ray I'll definitely have to see if I can make The Bread cooperate more often then  Sometimes I wonder if she should've been named Socks instead. 

Hope everyone had a good New Year


----------

